# Snakeheads



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Today I was cleanig my tank including my gravel as well. Therefor I had to move my SH's into the badtub. Which was easier said than done







My neighbour is a veterinarian and found it ineteresting to examinate my fish, but fortunately didn't find any diseases or other affections. This was a nice opportunity to measure them and my biggest was a little bigger than 27''. The pics aren't the best quality, cause I have taken them with my cellphone. But you will get the idea


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

how did you move those monsters in the badtub? or bathtub?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

k7q said:


> how did you move those monsters in the badtub? or bathtub?
> [snapback]1132623[/snapback]​


Sorry, I meant bathtub









First I have taken out almost all the water and just picked them up. But I was wearing leather gloves....


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

man theres no way id be able to get rid of those guys for arrows and rays


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet..how big is there tank?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

friggen awesome









so you cant stick your hand in the tank without them biting you?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

where can I get a snakehead...I've wanted one so long but i get turned down and practically forbidden to even say their name..whats up with that? is there any place that will ship them to the midwest..or where do i need to go to get one?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i have been thinking about getting some red-lines, but not sure how long they would lie in a 100g (over 6' though) tank so i leaving it for a bit. Are they more fun than a shoal of p's?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

What a couple of beasts









What's the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn!!! Those are TRULY Beasts!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

they're huge.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow, those things are MONSTERS

like freeze said way better then an arrow/ray combo :nod:


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

They sure are great! I must agree, way cooler than arrow/ray's


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

those two S/H are amazing. wish you would of took a tub pic







that would make a good screen saver.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

This one can be locked







I have tried to take better pics and started a new topic.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------

